
Dslreports.com is offline - noinput
http://www.dslreports.com/front/shutdown.html
======
joshu
I feel bad for him.

Right after Delicious was acquired, the power bounced, and the beefy Sun
server's RAID crapped itself (the cheapo Dell slaves came back up fine.)

The data was fine but the indexes were corrupted, and it took like 72 hours
for MySQL to rebuild them.

~~~
differentiator
Don't feel too bad for Justin Beech. On his site he wrote that he may not have
time to get the site back up because his 6 year old kid was having a birthday
party. Wow! Talk about putting your preferences in order.

~~~
ESPro
Your kids (you probably don't have any) must love you. Actually his
preferences are in order. It's his childs birthday and unlike a lot of people
he puts his family first. Especially considering DSLReports isn't a for profit
website and mostly he just does it so people have an online community to post
at.

